# Real Madrid - Manchester City. 4 maggio ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2022)

Il Real dopo aver archiviato la pratica campionato ora punterà tutto su una finale di Champions. Partita apertissima dopo lo spettacolare 4-3 del City all'andata. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di fila col City dopo lo scorso anno, per Ancelotti potrebbe essere la sua quinta finale in carriera.

Il match sarà in diretta su Amazon Prima.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real dopo aver archiviato la pratica campionato ora punterà tutto su una finale di Champions. Partita apertissima dopo lo spettacolare 4-3 del City all'andata. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di fila col City dopo lo scorso anno, per Ancelotti potrebbe essere la sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match sarà in diretta su Amazon Prima.



Per me Carletto può farcela !
Il risultato sorprendente dell'andata li tiene ancora in gioco,poi,si giocano tutto in casa...

E non dimentichiamoci che poi Carletto dovrà bloccare la conquista della Champions al Liverpool


----------



## Ecthelion (3 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real dopo aver archiviato la pratica campionato ora punterà tutto su una finale di Champions. Partita apertissima dopo lo spettacolare 4-3 del City all'andata. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di fila col City dopo lo scorso anno, per Ancelotti potrebbe essere la sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match sarà in diretta su Amazon Prima.


Io tifo per Carletto al quale voglio un gran bene, e per il mio idolo di sempre Luka Modric!


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real dopo aver archiviato la pratica campionato ora punterà tutto su una finale di Champions. Partita apertissima dopo lo spettacolare 4-3 del City all'andata. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di fila col City dopo lo scorso anno, per Ancelotti potrebbe essere la sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match sarà in diretta su Amazon Prima.


.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real dopo aver archiviato la pratica campionato ora punterà tutto su una finale di Champions. Partita apertissima dopo lo spettacolare 4-3 del City all'andata. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di fila col City dopo lo scorso anno, per Ancelotti potrebbe essere la sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match sarà in diretta su Amazon Prima.


Il giorno in cui capirò come ragiona Ancelotti sarà troppo tardi.. cioè devi recuperare lo svantaggio e schieri Valverde esterno d'attacco quando hai a disposizione Asensio e Rodrygo? Che senso ha??


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Djici (4 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui capirò come ragiona Ancelotti sarà troppo tardi.. cioè devi recuperare lo svantaggio e schieri Valverde esterno d'attacco quando hai a disposizione Asensio e Rodrygo? Che senso ha??


Ogni allenatore ha il suo Saelemaekers


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui capirò come ragiona Ancelotti sarà troppo tardi.. cioè devi recuperare lo svantaggio e schieri Valverde esterno d'attacco quando hai a disposizione Asensio e Rodrygo? Che senso ha??



Non prendere altri...


----------



## Nomaduk (4 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2022)

Partita opposta all'andata, soporifera.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Il City batte gli angoli peggio di noi.

Fantastico far battere gli angoli da sx a un mancino ad uscire, veramente ci vuole un grande genio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Maggio 2022)

Casemiro the new Skriniar§ non prende un giallo da anni. Incredibile come questo giocatore viene sempre graziato. Mi ricordo di un Real Bayern quando Ancelotti era allenarore dei tedeschi, a parita dominata in lungo e largo dai bavaresi ma l'arbitraggio pro madrileno ha salvato la casa bianca. Casemiro doveva andare sotto la doccia almeno 2 volte ma fu Vidal a prendere un rosso inesistente. 

Il Real e il Barca in Champions sono le Juve d'Europa.


----------



## folletto (4 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Partita opposta all'andata, soporifera.


C’è in ballo la finale, ci può stare


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2022)

Sto Vunicius è un altro con i piedi montati al contrario.


----------



## iceman. (4 Maggio 2022)

Evra comunque è insopportabile


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Se sto Vinicio avesse i piedi sarebbe top mondo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sto Vunicius è un altro con i piedi montati al contrario.


Per me è pure stupido. 
Calcisticamente parlando, ovviamente.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Maggio 2022)

Cmnq si vedono spezzoni in cui sembra la playstation


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2022)

Sto Vinicius si mangia più gol di Leao


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

Partita noiosissima. Spero nei rigori per ravvivarla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me è pure stupido.
> Calcisticamente parlando, ovviamente.


Mi ricorda molto Leao. Sono devastanti nell'uno contro uno ma, ad oggi, peccano parecchio nella scelta ed esecuzione finale.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Maggio 2022)

Che gol di Mahrez


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2022)

Ahi Carletto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Il City quest'anno forse può finalmente vincerla. C'è la legge che se vai sempre in finale poi la vinci. Fortunatamente, non è valso per i gobbi negli ultimi anni  .


----------



## Baba (4 Maggio 2022)

Forza City per la finale


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

il giorno in cui Messias farà un goal così potrebbe avere il rinnovo


----------



## Hellscream (4 Maggio 2022)

2° anno consecutivo con due inglesi in finale.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Grave errore di Courtois


----------



## GP7 (4 Maggio 2022)

Asensio credo abbia bisogno di cambiare aria


----------



## Zenos (4 Maggio 2022)

Vedo Orsato in campo e mi sale un schifo.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

*1-1 Rodrigo *


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

*1-1 Rodrigo *


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Forza Real


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

*Pazzesco!

2-1 Rodrigo *


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Maggio 2022)

What?


----------



## chicagousait (4 Maggio 2022)

Si sono svegliati all'improvviso. 

No vabbè


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Milanoide (4 Maggio 2022)

Ccccccceeezzziionale


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

*Pazzesco!

2-1 Rodrigo *


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile, in meno di 2 minuti.


----------



## Zenos (4 Maggio 2022)

Assurdo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Maggio 2022)

gli diamo tutti gli attaccanti se ci danno benzema accetteranno?


----------



## GP7 (4 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

2-1


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Fermi tutti


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

Quel cessazzo di Carvajal non ha mai messo un cross simile in vita sua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2022)

Ahahah pazzesco


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

Rodrygo l'uomo dei goal importanti e insperati

comunque il portiere un po' lento sul primo...


----------



## Baba (4 Maggio 2022)

Wtf……


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile davvero


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

Rodrigo 3 gol in 7 mesi di Champions + 2 in un minuto


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Le gare di CL sono il calcio.


----------



## braungioxe (4 Maggio 2022)

Io non so se è bravura,fortuna o che,3 calciatori ti cambiano la partita.. mah


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2022)

Che partita raga. Real quest'anno in Champions ha fatto le rimonte più impensabili comunque, a partire dal PSG.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Maggio 2022)

Prendere gol di testa da un nano come Rodrigo: Pep you can.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

ci mancava il terzo in tre minuti sulla scia di Lewandowski...


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Questa è davvero una delle CL più belle di sempre


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Questa è davvero una delle CL più belle di sempre


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

che combina orsacchio qua ?
parla con i difensori mentre giocano e non si accorge di niente
in caso di goal glielo avrebbe annullato...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questa è davvero una delle CL più belle di sempre



Sarà la più bella quando la rivinceremo noi


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

con le regole vecchie sarebbe in finale Carletto e nuova inculata Guardiola


----------



## Gamma (4 Maggio 2022)

La differenza tra l'essere il Manchester City e l'essere il Real Madrid, in Champions League.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Maggio 2022)

C'era un epoca dove eravamo con una sola champions di differenza col Real. Prima che Berlusconi decise di distruggere il MIlan. Se avesse venduto il Milan ai proprietari del Psg saremmo noi in finale. Peccato...


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Rigore Real


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

*3-2 Benzema *


----------



## chicagousait (4 Maggio 2022)

Questa fa malissimo a Guardiola. Così a crudo senza vasellina


----------



## Baba (4 Maggio 2022)

Pep lascia stare il City e vieni al Milan


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Se finisce così Peppino finisce in qualche clinica


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

Sto Real comunque c'ha un culo clamoroso


----------



## King of the North (4 Maggio 2022)

Il DNA conta, dna che ha il real, dna che ha Carletto. A tutti quelli che desiderano gli sceicchi ricordo che ne PSG ne CITY ad oggi hanno vinto nulla in Europa.


----------



## Route66 (4 Maggio 2022)

Mancava proprio solo lui stasera.... pazzesco!!


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

Ruben Dias pagato 68 milioni per falciare l'area di rigore e le gambe avversarie


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *3-2 Benzema *



*3-1


----------



## bmb (4 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Il DNA conta, dna che ha il real, dna che ha Carletto. A tutti quelli che desiderano gli sceicchi ricordo che ne PSG ne CITY ad oggi hanno vinto nulla in Europa.


Loro portino il cash, che il DNA lo portiamo noi.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

oggi ancora assist e goal
vincerà il pallone d'oro a questo punto, visto che i due soliti noti sono scomparsi...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Fino ad ora ben 11 gol tra le due partite.


----------



## Tobi (4 Maggio 2022)

Una volta Carletto le rimonte le subiva, adesso le fa


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

una cosa che non capisco mai di Guardiola sono i cambi...


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Loro portino il cash, che il DNA lo portiamo noi.


Qua è fortuna non c’è nulla di dna, è non voglio fare Cassano anzi…ho difesa a spada tratta Carletto, ma oggi c’è poco da imputare al city togliendo la follia del ultimo minuto.


----------



## Kayl (4 Maggio 2022)

Guardiola si fa il trapianto come Conte solo per strapparsi i capelli a fine partita.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi ancora assist e goal
> vincerà il pallone d'oro a questo punto, visto che i due soliti noti sono scomparsi.




Ci sono ancora i Mondiali. Saranno decisivi quelli per il Pallone d’oro.


----------



## GioCampo (4 Maggio 2022)

Camavinga fortissimo


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sono ancora i Mondiali. Saranno decisivi quelli per il Pallone d’oro.


di solito si assegna un po' prima di quando finirà, a meno di slittamenti la champions conterà di più


----------



## King of the North (4 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Qua è fortuna non c’è nulla di dna, è non voglio fare Cassano anzi…ho difesa a spada tratta Carletto, ma oggi c’è poco da imputare al city togliendo la follia del ultimo minuto.


Questa è una semifinale di Champions. Dove mancavano pochi minuti per andare a casa…..se non hai sangue freddo, se non hai il tifo che ci crede, un allenatore che ci crede, una maglia che ti dà qualcosa in più, la partita non la ribalti.


----------



## King of the North (4 Maggio 2022)

…ma non possiamo prenderci Camavinga per sostituire Kessie?


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

esce Benzema...mah


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

Orsacchio non vede i falli di mano anche in champions


----------



## Maurizio91 (4 Maggio 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Camavinga fortissimo


Carletto lo piazza sempre verso il 60' / 70esimo e fa sempre buonissime prestazioni, pur entrando in partite pesantissime e in momenti decisivi.
19 anni!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> di solito si assegna un po' prima di quando finirà, a meno di slittamenti la champions conterà di più



Se si guarderà la CL indubbiamente Benzema sarà favorito.


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sono ancora i Mondiali. Saranno decisivi quelli per il Pallone d’oro.


Verrà assegnato prima dell'inizio dei mondiali. I mondiali saranno compresi nell'edizione 2023.


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

era regolare Fernandinho ?
non ho visto il replay
sarebbe stato goal valido ?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Orsacchio non vede i falli di mano anche in champions



Questa volta secondo me ha visto bene.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2022)

camavinga mi ricorda seedorf


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Questa è una semifinale di Champions. Dove mancavano pochi minuti per andare a casa…..se non hai sangue freddo, se non hai il tifo che ci crede, un allenatore che ci crede, una maglia che ti dà qualcosa in più, la partita non la ribalti.


Dai capisco quello che dici…ma questa se la giochi 1 milione di volte la perdi, oggi è solo un caso, la sorte ha deciso così


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Dai capisco quello che dici…ma questa se la giochi 1 milione di volte la perdi, oggi è solo un caso, la sorte ha deciso così


Le partite durano 90 minuti


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Perdite di tempo degne delle Serie A. Almeno lì siamo al livello del resto d'Europa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se si guarderà la CL indubbiamente Benzema sarà favorito.


Blu le regole del pallone d'oro sono cambiate. Sarà assegnato sulla base della stagione calcistica 2021-2022 quindi i voti saranno chiusi prima del Mondiale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2022)

Quando le inglesi perdono godo sempre.


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Orsato prima da solo 3 minuti, poi fischia dopo 2 e 50, ma dai ahahahhaa


----------



## Kayl (4 Maggio 2022)

Luis Diaz ha detto che nell'intervallo contro il Villareal Klopp ha detto "Andiamo in finale! Voglio la rivincita in finale col Real Madrid!"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2022)

Epico Carletto.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Maggio 2022)

SEEE GRANDE CARLETTO <3
L'ha sfangata ancora, fenomeni


----------



## kekkopot (4 Maggio 2022)

Quindi Carletto ha purgato di nuovo il tikitaka di Guardiola?


----------



## Solo (4 Maggio 2022)

Pep lo ricoverano dopo stasera


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Ancelotti batte Guardiola


----------



## Gamma (4 Maggio 2022)

Ripeto. È Champions League, ci sono fattori inspiegabili che incidono, sempre.

Il Real Madrid non è più forte del City, ma la CL è casa sua.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Maggio 2022)

E il santone s'è preso lo schiaffone! Quando Guardiola le prende sono sempre contento. Grande Carletto Ancelotti!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2022)

miracolo Real Madrid. Un po’ di fortuna sicuramente, però il dna c è


----------



## Kayl (4 Maggio 2022)

Comunque io rido, ho puntato sul Real in finale da prima dell'andata, ribadito mentre era sotto 2-0 e anche a fine partita, per una ragione semplicissima che ho detto a mio fratello e mio padre "Mangiarsi tutti quei gol in CL la paghi sempre"


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Maggio 2022)

È ancora una volta Guardiola ha dimostrato quello che vale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2022)

Spero che un giorno Ancelotti torni a casa sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ripeto. È Champions League, ci sono fattori inspiegabili che incidono, sempre.
> *
> Il Real Madrid non è più forte del City, ma la CL è casa sua.*



Ora dobbiamo tornarci pure noi a casa nostra.


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2022)

8 mlrd spesi dal City e hanno vinto le stesse Champs del Giannino.


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché togliere de bruyne al 70’?????????
Perché??????????


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Maggio 2022)

una curiosità per chi ha visto la partita
per il milan attuale se fosse possibile in panchina preferireste carletto o pep


----------



## kekkopot (4 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero che un giorno Ancelotti torni a casa sulla nostra panchina.


Anche se vorrò sempre bene a Carletto, quel treno è ormai passato. E in più le minestre riscaldate con noi non hanno mai funzionato. E giusto che dopo questa finale si goda la sua meritata pensione…


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora dobbiamo tornarci pure noi a casa nostra.


Facciamo 75000 spettatori contro squadre imbarazzanti come Genoa e Fiorentina, non oso immaginare cosa succederebbe in un'ipotetica semifinale contro il Real o Liverpool in casa, magari nel nuovo stadio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> una curiosità per chi ha visto la partita
> per il milan attuale se fosse possibile in panchina preferireste carletto o pep



Il cuore direbbe Carletto.
La testa Guardiola.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Facciamo 75000 spettatori contro squadre imbarazzanti come Genoa e Fiorentina, *non oso immaginare cosa succederebbe in un'ipotetica semifinale contro il Real o Liverpool in casa, magari nel nuovo stadio.*



Speriamo di saperlo a breve…


----------



## Milo (4 Maggio 2022)

se gli Arabi ci sistemano l’attacco sia già a un buon punto eh, ovvio che non la vinciamo, ma ci faremo vedere sicuramente


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il cuore direbbe Carletto.
> La testa Guardiola.



La realtà Pioli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La realtà Pioli



Purtroppo la realtà è sempre infame


----------



## mil77 (4 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Orsato prima da solo 3 minuti, poi fischia dopo 2 e 50, ma dai ahahahhaa


Anche a me sembravano pochi 3 minuti, ma poi ho fatto il conto che 3 minuti du 15 sono come 9 su 45 minuti...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la realtà è sempre infame



Punti di vista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2022)

La Champions quest'anno deve dire grazia al Real che è stata l'unica squadra che ha regalato emozioni. Pazzesco


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> se gli Arabi ci sistemano l’attacco sia già a un buon punto eh, ovvio che non la vinciamo, ma ci faremo vedere sicuramente


Comunque occhio perché ci sarà sicuramente un valzer delle panchine delle top squadre, forse non quest'anno ma l'anno prossimo chissà, Pioli l'anno prossimo sarà chiamato a fare l'allenatore vero e non il normalizzatore, quindi nessun sorriso o animo felice nel caso si dovesse arrivare ancora quarti nel girone perché non sarà accettato, verranno messe a disposizione cifre enormi, arriveranno ottimi giocatori, adesso l'asticella si alza e sarà più difficile creare un gruppo da mulino bianco, perché i campioni vogliono vincere non gliene frega niente del gruppo sano e tranquillo (come spesso è stata la dirigenza nei confronti dei satanisti dell'Aia), molti dei nostri devono diventare o sentirsi campioni perché se giochi nel Milan devi essere necessariamente un campione.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Facciamo 75000 spettatori contro squadre imbarazzanti come Genoa e Fiorentina, non oso immaginare cosa succederebbe in un'ipotetica semifinale contro il Real o Liverpool in casa, magari nel nuovo stadio.


Non basterebbe uno stadio di 130.000 posti


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

Guardiola ha eguagliato Mourinho a semifinali con eliminazione

1 miliardo di spesa in 6 anni e zero champions


----------



## Milo (5 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque occhio perché ci sarà sicuramente un valzer delle panchine delle top squadre, forse non quest'anno ma l'anno prossimo chissà, Pioli l'anno prossimo sarà chiamato a fare l'allenatore vero e non il normalizzatore, quindi nessun sorriso o animo felice nel caso si dovesse arrivare ancora quarti nel girone perché non sarà accettato, verranno messe a disposizione cifre enormi, arriveranno ottimi giocatori, adesso l'asticella si alza e sarà più difficile creare un gruppo da mulino bianco, perché i campioni vogliono vincere non gliene frega niente del gruppo sano e tranquillo (come spesso è stata la dirigenza nei confronti dei satanisti dell'Aia), molti dei nostri devono diventare o sentirsi campioni perché se giochi nel Milan devi essere necessariamente un campione.



odio tornare nelle solite discussioni, ma “normalizzatore” con un attacco da settima in campionato mentre si lotta il titolo è esagerato e immeritato


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> odio tornare nelle solite discussioni, ma “normalizzatore” con un attacco da settima in campionato mentre si lotta il titolo è esagerato e immeritato


Uscito ai gironi da quarto, in campionato, di livello bassino, quei 6-7 buoni hanno fatto la differenza.
Per me come rosa tra cc e difesa (e portiere) non abbiamo rivali in A, attacco invece davvero scadente, normalizzatore perché con questi lottare per lo scudo in questa serie A dovrebbe essere normale.
Comunque è il mio parere, per me per essere da Milan dovrebbe fare un ulteriore step, non so se lo farà quest'anno vedremo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (5 Maggio 2022)

Che partita emozionante. Due semifinali fantastiche. 
Carletto, comunque vede sei un re. Ti voglio bene.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2022)

Courtois ha preso qualsiasi cosa


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Maggio 2022)

Courtois miglior portiere del mondo ora come ora, quella parata coi tacchetti gli altri se la possono sognare. Bisogna essere alti magri e molto ma molto snodabili, mi viene in mente Djokovic e le spaccate che fa durante le sue partite 

Comunque il Real sarà anche una grande squadra e Carletto il più forte degli allenatori, ma hanno anche un QULO spropositato. Sopratutto il Real


----------



## King of the North (5 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Dai capisco quello che dici…ma questa se la giochi 1 milione di volte la perdi, oggi è solo un caso, la sorte ha deciso così


13 champions non sono un caso. Mi spiace ma non sono d’accordo…


----------



## folletto (5 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> E il santone s'è preso lo schiaffone! Quando Guardiola le prende sono sempre contento. Grande Carletto Ancelotti!


Idem, mai stato simpatico Guardiola e il Man City pure


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> una curiosità per chi ha visto la partita
> per il milan attuale se fosse possibile in panchina preferireste carletto o pep


eh una domanda parecchio difficile da rispondere

magari avere questi "problemi"  

boh dico Pep perchè con Carlo restano i grandi ricordi...ma sarebbe da fare il carosello per strada qualunque dei 2 arrivasse


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2022)

Per questi la Champions è diventata come la ligue 1 per il psg.
Comunque sembravano alla frutta invece sono lì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> una curiosità per chi ha visto la partita
> per il milan attuale se fosse possibile in panchina preferireste carletto o pep


Carletto non sarebbe adatto a questo Milan, anche a Madrid ha ridimostrato di essere il migliore a gestire i campioni e a compattare il gruppo attorno alla maglia e alla storia..
Da noi troverebbe una rosa di giovani da allenare e spronare in modo del tutto diverso..
Meglio Guardiola


----------



## El picinin (5 Maggio 2022)

Avrei voluto leggere i commenti qui su guardiola se era seduto sulla nostra panchina,e perdeva una semifinale dove al 90 esimo vinceva.


----------



## Zenos (5 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto leggere i commenti qui su guardiola se era seduto sulla nostra panchina,e perdeva una semifinale dove al 90 esimo vinceva.


Chi quello che ha vinto 9 scudetti negli ultimi 11 anni in 3 campionati diversi?ma che paragoni fate?


----------



## kekkopot (5 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per questi la Champions è diventata come la ligue 1 per il psg.
> Comunque sembravano alla frutta invece sono lì.


Questi arrivano alle finali pure quando i cicli sembrano apparentemente finiti. Ricordo che lessi non poco tempo fà qualche utente che diceva che il Real, dopo il ciclo di 4 CL, avrebbe vinto una CL tra anni e anni. Magari non la vinceranno, ma intanto sono lì a giocarsela.


----------



## kekkopot (5 Maggio 2022)

Ma Guardiola quando verrà fatto fuori? E' da anni sulla panchina del City, ha speso i miliardi e ancora non è riuscito a vincere (ha raggiunto, tra l'altro, solo una finale).
L'allenatore più sopravvalutato della storia. Carletto gli mette le palle in testa a questo qui...

E non dimentico quando si è fatto sbattere fuori dall'Inter di Mourinho allenando il Barca più forte della storia.


----------



## El picinin (5 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Chi quello che ha vinto 9 scudetti negli ultimi 11 anni in 3 campionati diversi?ma che paragoni fate?


 se con i rimasugli del frigo mi fai un piatto degno di un ristorante stellato sei più bravo di Cannavacciuolo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto leggere i commenti qui su guardiola se era seduto sulla nostra panchina,e perdeva una semifinale dove al 90 esimo vinceva.


il problema è che per tanti tifosi se non fai asso pigliatutto sei un allenatore sopravvalutato. Un modo di ragionare che personalmente trovo assurdo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2022)

Mi fa ridere pensare a quello della UEFA che voleva cacciare il real dalla champion per la vicenda superlega e moh va a finire che se lo ritrova pure campione


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> 13 champions non sono un caso. Mi spiace ma non sono d’accordo…


Come Milan Liverpool 3-3 se la rigiochi finisce 4-1


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Come Milan Liverpool 3-3 se la rigiochi finisce 4-1


Dovremmo averne 9. Nel 93 se non ricordo male con il Marsiglia abbiamo dominato dal 1 al ultimo minuto, ma abbiamo perso.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo averne 9. Nel 93 se non ricordo male con il Marsiglia abbiamo dominato dal 1 al ultimo minuto, ma abbiamo perso.


quella fu un'ingiustizia suprema. 
Arrivammo in finale vincendole TUTTE, ma ci ritrovammo a fine stagione mezzi cotti con Van Basten su una gamba sola e quelli dell'OM dopati per loro stessa ammissione.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quella fu un'ingiustizia suprema.
> Arrivammo in finale vincendole TUTTE, ma ci ritrovammo a fine stagione mezzi cotti con Van Basten su una gamba sola e quelli dell'OM dopati per loro stessa ammissione.


Vero quello che dici. 

Ricordo il gol di boli? su angolo sul palo lungo. Bastava coprire il palo e la palla non entrava . un cruccio che ho solo io e quanto pare, coprire i pali sono una priorità, stringono tanto la porta e il portiere e più tranquillo quando esce. Ma a quanto sempra non è di moda.


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Maggio 2022)

Il Real ha vinto con giocatori di grandissima personalità come Modric, Benzema, Casemiro, Kroos e Carvajal che non hanno sbandato neanche quando sembrava tutto perso ed hanno voluto a tutti costi la finale. Il City ha giocatori di altissimo livello dal punto di vista qualitativo e atletico, hanno un gioco corale che rasenta la perfezione ma con poca cattiveria agonistica.Mahrez ha segnato un gol pesante ma Guardiola lo ha insultato per tutta la partita per il suo andamento ciondolante.

Tra andata e ritorno infatti hanno sprecato con leggerezza molto, troppo e contro il Real non te lo puoi permettere (al netto poi di errori difensivi abbastanza clamorosi). De Bruyne, Bernardo Silva o Foden sono meravigliosi ma non sono neanche i primi che citerei per "garra" mentre un Modric che ha vinto tutto ed è a fine carriera ha ancora una rabbia e una voglia che raramente ho visto nei citizens. Su Ancelotti c'è poco da dire....Dicono che vinca perchè ha i campioni ma intanto secondo molti il Real sarebbe già dovuto uscire agli ottavi con il PSG e questa stessa rosa un anno fa era rimasta a bocca asciutta. L'Everton, con cui per qualcuno avrebbe dovuto contendersi la Premier, ora rischia di retrocedere tanto aveva qualità. Ricordiamoci che parliamo di un mister che ha iniziato nel 1995 ed è ancora sulla cresta dell'onda. Quasi 30 anni di Carrier a livelli top non ha precedenti nella storia del calcio però per qualcuno ha "culo". Una fortuna che lo ha seguito per 3 decenni ed in 5 campionati diversi evidentemente.


----------



## iceman. (7 Maggio 2022)

A me fa ridere quando viene paragonato a Ferguson, Carlo gli piscia in testa.
Comunque secondo me il Liverpool è più forte e vincerà la coppa.


----------

